# How much Power will our Tranny hold before it grenades?



## DuramaxGTO (Jan 5, 2005)

How much power will our stock tranny hold before we fry it?

For nearly $400 you can get this, I don't know much about it or any other groups out there that at building new clutch packs for the trans. Of course that doesn't include the $1k or more for labor. Hmm maybe I should go take a trip to Michigan where I had my Suncoast Level 3 done on my DMax. 

RAM Level 4 Powergrip HD clutch kit for 2004 GTO LS1 (600 hp)
Upgraded Clutch


----------



## Rhino74 (Oct 24, 2004)

If you have an M6, once you start getting too far past the 400 rwhp mark, you may start running into potential problems on all fronts, including the fuel system limits, the internals, the clutch/tranny & the drivetrain. It varies a lot depending on how hard you drive the car, how much traction you have and your torque curve but I'd say that until your dyno numbers are exceeding 400 rwhp, unless you're dumping the clutch at redline on a regular basis, the stock tranny should be fine.


----------



## chris8299s (Dec 15, 2004)

*m6/a4*



Rhino74 said:


> If you have an M6, once you start getting too far past the 400 rwhp mark, you may start running into potential problems on all fronts, including the fuel system limits, the internals, the clutch/tranny & the drivetrain. It varies a lot depending on how hard you drive the car, how much traction you have and your torque curve but I'd say that until your dyno numbers are exceeding 400 rwhp, unless you're dumping the clutch at redline on a regular basis, the stock tranny should be fine.


i noticed that you said "if you have an m6...". did you distinguish between transmittions because one of them can handle more power than the other? if so, which do you think (manual or the automatic) can handle more power? thanks.


----------

